# service de navigation sécurisée google indisponible



## annegl (3 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je suis sur Yosemite depuis 15 jours, et je viens de m'apercevoir que dans mes préférences Safari, sécurité,
sous l'onglet "avertir lors de l'accès à des sites frauduleux" j'ai ce message un peu inquiétant....
Je n'ai rien trouvé sur le net, à part quelques message de la même teneur sans réponse
D'autres personnes auraient-elles le même problème

Merci de votre aide si vous avez une réponse, car je ne sais pas quoi faire (j'ai vidé les caches et les cookies mais rien n'y fait)


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2014)

et sur une session CREE par yosemite?


----------



## annegl (3 Novembre 2014)

je suis sur une session administrateur, pour info, lorsque je décoche l'option "avertir lors de l'accès à un site web frauduleux, et que je la recoche, je n'ai plus ce message, mais il réapparait 5 mn après, dans le doute j'ai changé mon moteur de recherches (duckduckgo)...
Je n'ai jamais eu ce problème, suis sur mac depuis 7 ans...
merci


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2014)

tester sur une session crée par yosemite
(et pas un compte issu d'anciens OS)


----------



## annegl (3 Novembre 2014)

c'est à dire sur une clean install ? Je ne l'ai jamais fait...
c'est bien ce que vous sous entendez ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2014)

pas du tout
ca fait parte des stratégies de diagnostic 
(et réparation)

ca
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*


*tester sur une autre session
verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction à problème sur un autre compte- une session2
( session1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tester sur un vrai compte 2,  compte invité si c'est très ponctuel 
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systeme/ comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours, pour tests ou examen des differences de fichiers
Si ca marche sur session2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1

si ca ne marche pas bien sur session2 , le souci est un niveau plus haut ( application, OS ou matériel) et on passe aux mesures globales


*mesures globales*

*réparation des permissions

* verification réparation du volume

*Avoir son OS à jour

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelles que soient les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour

**Autres*
-reset pram
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR
-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)
pour macintel
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR
- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## annegl (3 Novembre 2014)

merci pour ce mail bien complet.
Je répare les autorisations 1x par mois via onyx, mon os est à jour et j'ai déjà fait la reset pram...
Maintenant l'alerte a disparu, sans que je ne fasse rien, et bien que je sois repassée par défaut sur google comme moteur de recherche...
c'est à n'y rien comprendre...
J'avais déjà testé hier sur la session invité, mais pas de message d'alerte (rien de concluant puisqu'il apparait et disparait dans ma session....)
J'espère que cette disparition est définitive mais j'aimerais vraiment comprendre, d'une part ce que ce message veut vraiment dire, et d'autre part la cause de cet affichage inquiétant...
si vous avez des réponses...
en tout cas un grand merci pour ce que vous avez déjà posté


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2014)

annegl a dit:


> J'avais déjà testé hier sur la session invité, mais pas de message d'alerte


ce qui pointe fortement vers safari de TA session



> j'aimerais vraiment comprendre, d'une part ce que ce message veut vraiment dire, et d'autre part la cause de cet affichage inquiétant...


sans doute l'usuel
mini cafouillage de RE encodage de tes prefs safari de l'ancien OS ( voire issues de plusieurs OS successifs)
ou couac momentané d'analyse de site


----------



## annegl (3 Novembre 2014)

couac momentané d'analyse de site, ça voudrait dire quoi exactement ? c'est Safari qui fait ce couac ou google..?
est ce que je dois supprimer mes préférences safari...? et si oui, quoi exactement et dans quelle(s) bibliothèque(s) ?

Est ce que ça voudrait dire aussi que ça supprimerait mes réglages (mots de passe, favoris, etc...)

merci


----------



## kasimodem (3 Novembre 2014)

http://apps-reviewed.blogspot.fr/2014/03/how-to-fix-google-safe-browsing-service.html


----------



## annegl (3 Novembre 2014)

super, merci (g utilisé un traducteur mais g à peu près compris)
je vais revérifier dans quelques jours et si j'ai à nouveau cette alerte vais faire la manip...
donc, bug de safari...


----------

